# How to verify a funeral



## rogeroleary (24 Mar 2009)

I have an employee who was on leave due to a family bereavement a few weeks ago. Because of the location of the funeral nobody was in a position to attend from the company.

Sadly, I now have reason to question this bereavement and unfortunately the more I research this looking to corroborate her story the more unlikely it appears.

I am now wondering if there is a definitive list of funerals for a particular date as I am getting quite a sickening feeling about this having advised my employee to take "as long as necessary" before returning to work?

Any advice would be appreiciated.

Roger


----------



## woodbine (24 Mar 2009)

where do you live? 

if it's rural, most local radio stations/local newspapers will have details of deaths and funeral arrangements.


----------



## xavier (24 Mar 2009)

Ring the local parish office and ask them.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (24 Mar 2009)

Check the following site. It's as definitive as I've found:

http://www.rip.ie/


----------



## rogeroleary (24 Mar 2009)

Thanks very much folks.

Roger


----------



## rmelly (24 Mar 2009)

Even if the employee was telling the truth, there seems to be a underlying trust issue here - that won't go away that easily. Is this the first time you have had an issue with her, did something happen e.g. someone spotted her out partying or something to make you suspicious?


----------



## Smashbox (25 Mar 2009)

RIP.ie is definatly worth a look if you know the name of the deceased. Local papers carry obituaries. If you're unsure of the name, ask the person in question for a name and address so that you can send the family a card.

Its hard when you can't trust an employee, and unfortunatly sometimes things do need further investigation.


----------



## gipimann (25 Mar 2009)

You could also search the notices on the Irish Independent Online  here


----------



## Samantha (25 Mar 2009)

RIP.IE don't seem to be updated. 
I went to a funeral last week and the deceased person do not appear on their website. If it is a recent burial, I will not bother with this website


----------



## Bubbles34 (25 Mar 2009)

Local Flower shops might know - I went to a funeral a few weeks ago and wanted to know if flowers were allowed and they had a list at the time and could tell me.


----------



## gillarosa (25 Mar 2009)

The standard leave would be about 3 days for family, is your disquiet because you genuinely feel they are lying or because you for whatever reason of your own said "take as long as you need" and they appear to be taking you at your word? 

A lot of people choose to return to work or whatever routein they have in the week following the burial as they sometimes find it emotionally easier if they are occupied, but if the Employee lives far away from their place of Employment or have new responsibilities after the death they may sometimes feel obliged to stay in the family home for a protracted period.


----------



## Red (25 Mar 2009)

www.funerals.ie

Allows you put filter by county, year etc


----------



## InReality (25 Mar 2009)

gillarosa said:


> the standard leave would be about 3 days for family, is your disquiet because you genuinely feel they are lying or because you for whatever reason of your own said "take as long as you need" and they appear to be taking you at your word?
> 
> A lot of people choose to return to work or whatever routein they have in the week following the burial as they sometimes find it emotionally easier if they are occupied, but if the employee lives far away from their place of employment or have new responsibilities after the death they may sometimes feel obliged to stay in the family home for a protracted period.


+1


----------



## sandrat (25 Mar 2009)

Red said:


> www.funerals.ie
> 
> Allows you put filter by county, year etc


 
This link brings you to a commercial website selling birth, death and marriage certificates, not a list of funerals that you can filter by county, year etc


----------



## Red (25 Mar 2009)

SandraT - you have an option to click on the "Public Death Register" which is free & works.


----------



## frash (26 Mar 2009)

Red said:


> www.funerals.ie
> 
> Allows you put filter by county, year etc



Poor auld Joseph Herlihy was the only person from South Dublin to die in 2009

or maybe it's just not the most reliable website.....


----------



## Red (26 Mar 2009)

Frash better to filter by "Dublin" as opposed to "South Dublin City".
It is only a filter and depends on how the information is entered.
How many people write therir address as "south Dublin city" ??

Yesterday's death are listed . 

RIP


----------



## jemmi (30 Mar 2009)

Hello - my sister and I operate RIP.ie and I was dismayed to see that Samantha felt we do not update the website on a regular basis. We are the most comprehensive listing for death notices in Ireland and the content is updated throughout each day. 

Each funeral director can add death notices to the site in real time,  free of charge. If you do not see your local funeral director adding his notices we would urge you to ask your funeral director to make use of this facility to make it a better service for everybody.


----------



## ninsaga (30 Mar 2009)

jemmi said:


> Hello - my sister and I operate RIP.ie and I was dismayed to see that Samantha felt we do not update the website on a regular basis. We are the most comprehensive listing for death notices in Ireland and the content is updated throughout each day.
> 
> Each funeral director can add death notices to the site in real time,  free of charge. If you do not see your local funeral director adding his notices we would urge you to ask your funeral director to make use of this facility to make it a better service for everybody.



I used to check in on this site also & found it very useful.... however likewise I was checking on a funeral to attend to but it was not on the web site (still isn't either).


----------



## tweety07 (30 Mar 2009)

Jemmi I must commend ye on ye're website it's very useful


----------



## jemmi (30 Mar 2009)

Hi Ninsaga - I answered your pm. Thanks for taking the time to send that on.

Tweety, Thanks for the positive comments. 

We really appreciate all feedback, good and bad, for the site.

Again - it would really help us if you simply asked your local funeral director to enter his death notices. It is totally free - and this is in stark contrast to the national papers who charge hundreds of euro to enter a notice.


----------



## Darthvadar (30 Mar 2009)

Excellent idea from Smashbox... If the 'bereavement' is genuine, she'll be delighted with her employer's thoughtful gesture of sending a card... I know that when my mum is in hospital, the company I work for sending her flowers is very much appreciated!...

Jemmi... Thank you very much for your site... I have found it very useful... I'm caring for my mum who's very ill, and during her last stay in hospital, I spent a few hours on your site making some plans for when the inevitable happens... I have to say, it made a dreadful task a whole lot easier!... Thanks again...


----------



## justsally (30 Mar 2009)

Well done Jemmi I find your site very useful.


----------



## gearoid (30 Mar 2009)

I'd tread carefully. If it is genuine then any negative response by you would be taken very negatively indeed.


----------



## jemmi (31 Mar 2009)

Sorry, I don't mean to hi-jack this thread, but I did want to express my gratitude to those of you who took the time to note your support for the site.

As I have said previously, we really appreciate it.


----------

